# pb connection neuf wifi



## iwounette (2 Février 2010)

bonsoir, je viens d'acquérir voila une semaine un ipod touch, après avoir réussi à me connecter au réseau neuf wifi avec mes identifiants  brusquement cela ne marche plus  alors que le réseau est parfaitement identifié; Ce réseau fonctionne d'ailleurs  parfaitement bien avec mon mac. 
avez vous une idée pour débloquer le pb. merci d'avance.


----------



## theangeloflove (3 Février 2010)

Bonsoir

As tu essayer de redémarrer ton ipod? La solution peut paraitre simple, mais je sais qu'avec certain cryptage des box internet un redémarrage peut résoudre le problème


----------



## iwounette (3 Février 2010)

bonjour,
tout d'abord merci pour votre réponse. le pb est identique alors que je viens de le rallumer. j'ai tout essayé rien y fait.


----------



## iwounette (3 Février 2010)

rebonjour, je vais préciser mon pb.

premièrement lorsque je vais dans les réglages de mon iTouch, il détecte à la fois ma Neuf Box (NEUF_BCBC) et également le hotspot Neuf Wifi.
Pour l'instant pas de pb avec le compte NEUF_BCBC.
deuxièmement je me suis connecté au réseau hotspot Neuf Wifi,  j'ai inscrit mon identifiant et mon pass, la connexion à bien démarré, accès à i tunes, safari, le monde....bref connexion impeccable excepté sur utube.
bref le lendemain, je rallume l'itouch et là, tout a disparu!!! l'itouch détecte le réseau mais impossible d'afficher les pages internet, cela broute pdt qq min malgré une bonne détection du réseau. Mon itouch est de sorte totalement inutilisable en dehors de chez moi!

Comment éviter la réinitialisation des réglages pour se connecter au hotspot ?
avez des idées pour débloquer la situation.
voila merci de votre aide.


----------



## fanougym (3 Février 2010)

Bonjour, quelques idées :

Tester avec une autre appli qui utilise le wifi 
Tester en désactivant le hotspot pour forcer la connexion vers le réseau personnel 
Vérifier le filtrage d'adresse MAC 
Désactiver temporairement le cryptage wep/wpa 
Voir la visibilité du SSID 
...

Mais, après réflexion pourquoi vouloir se connecter au hotspot et pas au réseau personnel ?
Ou alors, je n'ai pas compris la question.


----------



## theangeloflove (3 Février 2010)

Pourquoi sur le hotspot? Sûrement pour le tester et l'utiliser partout hors de chez soi? Enfin c'est une hypothese


----------



## iwounette (3 Février 2010)

effectivement, j'essaie de le tester pour l'utiliser en dehors de chez moi. j'ai vu que de nombreuses personnes ont le même pb que moi sur le site du forum sfr, sans réponse apparemment. mon internet via l'ipod est pour l'instant totalement inutilisable à l'extérieur.


----------



## theangeloflove (3 Février 2010)

En ce qui me concerne, je sais que par exemple dans les restaurant rapide dont la mascotte est un clown prénommé Ronald, il faut rebooter l'ipod/iphone pour pouvoir acceder au hotspot


----------



## fanougym (3 Février 2010)

Il y a une app dédiée, mais je ne sais pas ce qu'elle vaut ...


----------

